# My Jason Vorhees animatronic broke his arm



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

This has been a rough halloween for me. tonight, I set out my Jason Vorhees animatronic and while adjusting his machete arm, it broke at the shoulder. The plastic gear connection box thingy broke off. No clue how to fix it, doesnt appear to be fixable, certainly not by halloween. At least his head still turns and he makes sounds, but certainly less scary. This will be the third year I have used him.


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

Aww, I'm sorry your buddy broke his arm. Maybe if you take some good pictures from different angles and post them, someone could help you trouble shoot and find some possible solutions.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Duct tape and bailin' wire...if that can't fix it, nothing can.


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

Your lucky. The arm on mine broke, the center pivot that makes him turn is stripped, and the head motor is stripped. Thank goodness I did not pay full price. Hopefully throughout the year i will be able to repair it. I will probably try something like Polyester Casting Resin to make new parts or something similar.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

I found some plastic epoxy at Lowe's, I have used it to repair several Gemmy figures.


----------

